# Giveaway: Diablo 3 GUEST PASS



## digibucc (May 16, 2012)

> Players on Starter Edition game licenses have the following restrictions:
> 
> Act I up to the Skeleton King is available
> Level 13 cap
> ...



http://us.battle.net/support/en/article/diablo-iii-starter-edition-guest-pass

just ask first.


----------



## razaron (May 16, 2012)

D3 guest passes,
rcrthz-vdwt-v98cw8-k896-2j2pf6

kkxtzb-ryrv-v2gg87-2vgj-4z2vvx 

Original post date/time is 05-15-2012, 06:28 PM. So they might be gone already.

PS: Thread stealer steals threads.


----------



## Gilletter (May 16, 2012)

anyone else? I need one, my CE preorder is due out next week


----------



## justlookingarround (May 16, 2012)

can I have one guest pass? yes only one..
I wanted it so badly.. searched it for hours but always too late 

I barely can afford diablo 3 client, (well a bit exaggerate.. but really that was too much for me) 
sooo I need to try it out first..

thanks


----------



## digibucc (May 16, 2012)

sorry justlooking, only 1 - pming you now gilletter


----------



## Gilletter (May 16, 2012)

Thanks you rock! I thought that the pass was already gone for some reason, lol


----------



## Mindweaver (May 16, 2012)

If anyone has a guess pass they can send me it would be great. I have a friend that needs it. Thanks guys!


----------



## Wastedslayer (May 16, 2012)

If someone is feeling generous I wouldnt mind trying before I buy, never really played D2 but all the hype about D3 has my interest peaked


----------



## Sir B. Fannybottom (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone have an extra they wouldn't mind throwing my way? I didn't get to play much of the beta and I would love to play a bit more


----------



## kurzed (May 16, 2012)

any more? im keen to play but cant afford atm


----------



## chr0nos (May 16, 2012)

LOL

people registering just to ask a guest pass


----------



## silverskittle (May 16, 2012)

hey was wondering if anyone has a guest pass spare as my copy of D3 still hasnt arrived an im gettin a bit frustrated waiting now i would be willing to give my guest pass in return when my copy actually arrives or will even share with another person on here it would be totally up to the person who shares there code with me what i do

thanks


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2012)

i have some just pm me and 1st come 1st serve..


----------



## stiklaz (May 16, 2012)

Hey! I would really appreciate it if i could get guest pass... If anyone got one left PM me please!


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

If anyone else has a quest pass I would love one. Please PM me!


----------



## DarkOCean (May 16, 2012)

I also want one please PM me.


----------



## cybergugu (May 16, 2012)

Give me one too ) I'm from Russia , and the game will be released only 7th june (((


----------



## Tangoo (May 16, 2012)

I would definitely love you so much if I could get one.


----------



## digibucc (May 16, 2012)

sorry guys i only had one to give away here, if i get more i will surely give some - anyone else that wants to share is welcome to use this thread.


----------



## Blindleader (May 16, 2012)

Anybody have another one of these? I'd love to give D3 a try but as a disabled vet, I'm on a very tight budget. If it rocks as much as my brother says it does (he bought the digital download and didn't get a guest pass, which is just wrong, digital download players paid the same amount as retail box players IMO), maybe I can talk the wife into setting a little aside and in a few weeks I will be able to buy it!


----------



## Ahhzz (May 16, 2012)

Good Grief, all the 1st time posters begging in here....


----------



## Blindleader (May 16, 2012)

Ahhzz said:


> Good Grief, all the 1st time posters begging in here....



And that's a problem how? 

SO I found this forum doing a google search for D3 guest passes, it looked promising beyond the possibility of getting a guest pass, so I registered. You weren't a first time poster at some point? You didn't ask for help, ask questions or otherwise? I suppose you only arrived here and started proffering your immense knowledge for the benefit of others. Give newbies a break, we all arrive for different reasons.


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 16, 2012)

Blindleader said:


> And that's a problem how?
> 
> SO I found this forum doing a google search for D3 guest passes, it looked promising beyond the possibility of getting a guest pass, so I registered. You weren't a first time poster at some point? You didn't ask for help, ask questions or otherwise? I suppose you only arrived here and started proffering your immense knowledge for the benefit of others. Give newbies a break, we all arrive for different reasons.



Help yes but free items no. I came here to learn about tech stuff not to ask for a free guest pass.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 16, 2012)

I think in the end is what we are all trying to say.  Is welcome to TPU.  We hope the community will be able to help you and you will be able to provide some new knowledge to our growing community as well!


----------



## Blindleader (May 16, 2012)

jasper1605 said:


> I think in the end is what we are all trying to say.  Is welcome to TPU.  We hope the community will be able to help you and you will be able to provide some new knowledge to our growing community as well!



Thanks Jasper. I'm finding some interesting stuff here. I'm getting ready to start planning a new computer build (as stated before, I'm on a budget) so learning what I can and cannot do in the near future with hardware, software and components will be very useful. I appreciate the wide range of information here, glad I found the place, even if some of the others don't like the way I found it. Regardless, thanks for the welcome.


----------



## jasper1605 (May 16, 2012)

Yeah don't do what I did and buy everything before consulting.  Turns out just about everything I bought the 1st round didn't play nice with any of the other things, the PSU was garbage, case overpriced for what I got.  'twas a fiasco lol.  Be sure to check out the system builders pages here, there's a plethora of info there.


----------



## digibucc (May 16, 2012)

Blindleader said:


> even if some of the others don't like the way I found it.



don't take it bad - it's actually a common rule on our giveaways that you have had to have been registered for amonth or more and have X many posts , i just forgot to put it.

we definitely want you in the community, so stick around for awhile and you'll be eligible for some giveaways soon


----------



## Blindleader (May 16, 2012)

Yep, I'm reading the section on "First builders advice" It won't be the first system I've ever built, but the first one I've built in over a decade, and I am certain a lot has changed in that time. I want to build a top shelf system on a bargain basement budget, so I may have to save for some of the components over time (like GFX cards). I've done quite a bit of reading on liquid cooling, overclocking, AMD vs. Intel CPU and more just getting prepped to start considering components. I'm going to have to do this right the first time, I cannot afford to screw up, so I'm doing a ton of reading. This forum is a pretty good resource.


----------



## Blindleader (May 16, 2012)

digibucc said:


> don't take it bad - it's actually a common rule on our giveaways that you have had to have been registered for amonth or more and have X many posts , i just forgot to put it.
> 
> we definitely want you in the community, so stick around for awhile and you'll be eligible for some giveaways soon




No worries. I'm glad I found you guys, this place has a ton of interesting information.


----------



## AsRock (May 16, 2012)

Wastedslayer said:


> If someone is feeling generous I wouldnt mind trying before I buy, never really played D2 but all the hype about D3 has my interest peaked





brandonwh64 said:


> If anyone else has a quest pass I would love one. Please PM me!



Just sent you both one.

Including DanishDevil and Crap Daddy


----------



## F2K (May 16, 2012)

Isn't there a way to play Starter Edition without Guest Pass?


----------



## Blindleader (May 16, 2012)

Not that I can find. The client cannot even be downloaded without the guest pass as far as I can tell. What really bites is that people who purchased the digital download (like my brother) and paid the same price did not get the option of a guest pass.


----------



## F2K (May 16, 2012)

I feel like giving it a try but don't want to waste a guest pass for someone who might be really eager to play 

I'll do some more googling


----------



## Blindleader (May 16, 2012)

From what I'm reading it sounds pretty solid. Some are complaining that it is just a HD remake of D2, but after a decade of the same old cookie cutter MMO's a straight forward hack and slash might be just what the doctor ordered. If you get a chance to try it, let me know what you think. I'm looking forward to an opportunity to give it a spin.


----------



## Sinzia (May 16, 2012)

If anyone has a pass left, I'd love to try it out!

I'm picky about dungeon crawlers, sometimes they just can't keep my attention. =/


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 16, 2012)

Damn i've been looking all around on neogaf and others , some topic even locked off to public.

Please one for me the loyal TPUer!  The EU version there is!

You got ruski when you need it! 


My firend who we exchange games and stuff actually bought Diablo 3 digitally and you don't get anything there so so much for good luck, I've just asked him 1 h til launch and he would probably got codes by then.


----------



## Exikron (May 16, 2012)

Im just waiting this game 10 years...if anyone can give me one guest pass i would appreciate it send me on my e-mail if you want : exik2@hotmail.com


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 16, 2012)

Exikron said:


> Im just waiting this game 10 years...if anyone can give me one guest pass i would appreciate it send me on my e-mail if you want : exik2@hotmail.com



Hehe 1 post ... 


Hopefully you're not after an EU key too.


----------



## Exikron (May 16, 2012)

True but i really want that key


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 16, 2012)

I wasn't actually playing any of the diablos so i wanted to try ... would that make my startup a bit more justifiable you're already a fan and why the heck you didn't bouth the game then?


----------



## erocker (May 16, 2012)

I have three guest passes available for the US. Shoot me a PM if you want one. All gone!


----------



## RoutedScripter (May 17, 2012)

erocker said:


> I have three guest passes available for the US. Shoot me a PM if you want one. All gone!



Thanks! 


BattleTag: Stewox#1261  (Starter Edition ... i don't know yet if im going to upgrade to full, downloading now)


----------



## techtard (May 17, 2012)

Damn, people really want these free passes.


----------



## Jaffakeik (May 17, 2012)

Got one G-pass(EU) left.First who PM me will get it,but Dont PM me if you dont have more than 26 posts in TPU forum 
EDIT:NO more left,congrats to first Pm'er.


----------



## F2K (May 17, 2012)

Big thanks to Arciks for the Guest Pass!


----------



## Kalevalen (May 17, 2012)

*More codes*

have fun 
V7JWKR-DRB8-YNGPT9-BD4Y-YYHRBJ
DXNG9V-76P4-WWWRGF-92FZ-82VETD
YN9DCX-V4WD-C4JVP4-6BCM-VZN6J9


----------



## Gilletter (May 18, 2012)

I will return the favor given to me, my CE showed up today and I have one extra pass, if anyone would like it, PM me and I'll pick someone (with more than 1 post and over 30 days reg) 

edit: pass is gone, enjoy DarkOCean!


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2012)

Would like one if anyone has an extra. Would like to give the game a try but don't want to purchase if it is not my cup of tea. LOL


----------



## Mussels (May 18, 2012)

stinger608 said:


> Would like one if anyone has an extra. Would like to give the game a try but don't want to purchase if it is not my cup of tea. LOL



done. i decided the first person i saw still asking for one would get one of mine, so PM inbound


----------



## stinger608 (May 18, 2012)

Received my friend!!!!! Mussels is frigging awesome!


----------



## fr0stbit3 (May 18, 2012)

anyone kind enough has an extra guest pass to share with? would like to try this first to see if its really worth to pay a price (including shipping) that is worth in total of almost a month's pay to me..


----------



## Zubasa (May 18, 2012)

What a good idea to get more Error 3003 and 37 and 3005 by getting more people on the servers.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2012)

I have 4 more passes here for those with 50+ posts.


----------



## kenkickr (May 18, 2012)

I'd love to snag one of those if still available.


----------



## AsRock (May 18, 2012)

kenkickr said:


> I'd love to snag one of those if still available.


pm'ed you



Boneface said:


> Wouldnt mind one if you can spare one!
> 
> Thanks



Sent

all gone now..


----------



## Boneface (May 18, 2012)

AsRock said:


> I have 4 more passes here for those with 50+ posts.



Wouldnt mind one if you can spare one!

Thanks


----------



## bretts31344 (May 18, 2012)

Add me to the list of beggars. I would like to give this a whirl before dropping $60 on something I don't like.


----------



## runnin17 (May 19, 2012)

bretts31344 said:


> Add me to the list of beggars. I would like to give this a whirl before dropping $60 on something I don't like.



I am in the same boat. If anyone would be so kind. Would love to try it out, but don't want to lay down the cash. I did not play Diablo or Diablo 2.


----------



## Flemmy (May 19, 2012)

If someone could spare me one too, I'd love it .  Very curious about Diablo 3, would love to try it.


----------



## Dark4o (May 19, 2012)

Hello gamers! I will be very thankful if someone send me Diablo 3 guest key, I want to try this new game. For now i have played only WoW and Starcraft 2 and i have 1 guest key for Starcraft 2 i can trade it if someone want to try the game.


----------



## PandaMadness (May 19, 2012)

Can someone please give me a Diablo III Guest Pass?  I've been looking for one for a couple days now and I really want to try this game out!


----------



## Klein~ (May 21, 2012)

If someone can send me a guest pass to me I'll be thankfull. Rly want to try D3 and I'm up to spare my 3 guest passes when I acquire my D3. Thanks.

Edit: Don't need anymore, thanks.


----------



## Mussels (May 21, 2012)

just so you know, signing up with a new account asking for freebies isnt going to work. people are sharing keys with other forum members who have already been here a while.


----------



## 1nf3rn0x (May 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> just so you know, signing up with a new account asking for freebies isnt going to work. people are sharing keys with other forum members who have already been here a while.



I agree, the point of this forum is to participate and be a valued member of the community, not to beg for free items off who are barely associated with you.


----------



## Flemmy (May 21, 2012)

LOL I've been here for a long time, just haven't said much.  hehe


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 21, 2012)

Anyone here have some extra guest pass? I could sure use some thanks


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 21, 2012)

Got one.


----------



## chr0nos (May 21, 2012)

Flemmy said:


> LOL I've been here for a long time, just haven't said much.  hehe










hehehe j/k

I played the hell out of Diablo II & D2 LOD, amazing game, wasted hours.

Diablo 3 is kinda lacking so much years to develop and so little innovation.

Also the "Always On" DRM / No LAN = Huge Disappointment


----------



## Absolution (May 21, 2012)

Ah dang, I thought it was a limited giveaway by blizzard itself.

Anyway, if anyone willing to give a key away, please do so kindly


----------



## Ahhzz (May 21, 2012)

chr0nos said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090421/owl-orly.jpg
> 
> hehehe j/k
> 
> ...



That, and the real money AH does it for me. Basically, their answer to Gold Farmers/Sellers: "If people are going to buy gold, and spend it on the AH, why not cut out the middle man, and take it ourselves....."


----------



## Flemmy (May 21, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Got one.



You got one?


----------



## pantherx12 (May 21, 2012)

Mussels said:


> just so you know, signing up with a new account asking for freebies isnt going to work. people are sharing keys with other forum members who have already been here a while.



Aye, everyone should be giving me guest passes!


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 21, 2012)

AphexDreamer said:


> Got one.



can i have it ?


----------



## Kreij (May 21, 2012)

I need guest passes so I can have a contest to give away guest passes.


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 21, 2012)

id LOVE one, never played a game like d3 only fps but id like to "expand my horizons". my original account was hacked by my ex girlfriend. i know i only have like 2 post, but im really xxdozer32


----------



## epicfail (May 23, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> id LOVE one, never played a game like d3 only fps but id like to "expand my horizons". my original account was hacked by my ex girlfriend. i know i only have like 2 post, but im really xxdozer32



the game just released and your ex gf already hacked it?


----------



## Mussels (May 23, 2012)

i realised the diablo III guest pass website was spam and decimated it. silly me for being so slow.


----------



## maleficarus (May 23, 2012)

Ill take a pass if you guys have one...


----------



## brandonwh64 (May 23, 2012)

xxdozer322 said:


> id LOVE one, never played a game like d3 only fps but id like to "expand my horizons". my original account was hacked by my ex girlfriend. i know i only have like 2 post, but im really xxdozer32



You need to contact w1z with some proof of being xxdozer32 then he can send you temp password for your old account.


----------



## xxdozer322 (May 24, 2012)

^already did, sucks that the email that i registered the account to was also hacked -_-.


----------



## Vodka gaming (May 24, 2012)

Do you have a free guest key? I'd be very happy to get it=)


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 24, 2012)

LOL registering just to have guest passes. LOL


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2012)

next TPU member with over 100 posts who asks for a guest pass, can have one.


to the new people: these arent from TPU, or blizzard. they're my personal keys that i only have a handful of, so i'm going to help out people who have contributed to this community i've spent so much of my time on.


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 24, 2012)

Mussels said:


> next TPU member with over 100 posts who asks for a guest pass, can have one.
> 
> 
> to the new people: these arent from TPU, or blizzard. they're my personal keys that i only have a handful of, so i'm going to help out people who have contributed to this community i've spent so much of my time on.



can I have one for my poor friend?


----------



## Mussels (May 24, 2012)

lyndonguitar said:


> can I have one for my poor friend?



i never said it couldnt be for someone else, so long as a TPUer asked. PM inbound.


----------



## vyriix (May 24, 2012)

Could I also get 1?


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 25, 2012)

Mussels said:


> i never said it couldnt be for someone else, so long as a TPUer asked. PM inbound.



THANKS!!


----------



## troxik (May 25, 2012)

May i have a key please ? =)

I will play with my sister ^^


----------



## CheateR (May 25, 2012)

Looking for guest pass 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## lyndonguitar (May 25, 2012)

DAFUQ!? please stop, spammers


----------



## Mussels (May 25, 2012)

look guys... new people who sign up asking for keys, are not going to get one. dont waste your time. the links that keep getting posted (and deleted) are FAKE.


As to the spammers who keep sending fake links to keys: dont be stupid. it takes me literally two mouse clicks to ban your account and auto delete every post its made.


----------



## Metalhead_jay (Jun 1, 2012)

Hey, 

I may not have many posts but been a member since 2009 and built an amazing gaming pc for the first time thanks to this community back then. Would appreciate a guest pass to try out the game before I buy if possible  

Thanks,
Jay.


----------



## R3DF13LD (Jun 1, 2012)

Can i have one too 
it's not so bad to try right 
hehehe...


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jun 1, 2012)

if anyone LEGIT has a guest pass, i could use one for my daughter   PM me


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

AlienIsGOD said:


> if anyone LEGIT has a guest pass, i could use one for my daughter   PM me



you been here a long time and helped out a lot, so you can have my second last guest pass.

PMing it to you now.


----------



## Mussels (Jun 1, 2012)

i got one more left now, wondering what sort of competition i should hold to make you lot dance a merry jig for it.


----------



## techtard (Jun 2, 2012)

Make them create a youtube video of them actually jigging. Would be fun to see what tech enthusiasts consider rythym.


----------



## rangerone766 (Jun 2, 2012)

why not just give me the guest pass. i'd like to try D3, but not ready to commit money to a game i may not like.


----------



## 3Hyuuuga (Jun 2, 2012)

I have 2 available guest passes.. PM me if you want..


----------



## 3Hyuuuga (Jun 2, 2012)

all Guest passes sent.


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey guys does anyone still have some guest passes? I would like to try D3, looks really fun.


----------



## epicfail (Jun 6, 2012)

i have 3 more to give

 give me 3 reasons to give 1 to u


----------



## Delta6326 (Jun 7, 2012)

epicfail said:


> i have 3 more to give
> 
> give me 3 reasons to give 1 to u



1. I have always like to play Blizzard games.
2. I have never played the Diablo Series so I want to try it out.
3. Canada is a great country and I used to go boating up their when I was young.


----------



## xRandom (Jun 9, 2012)

epicfail said:


> i have 3 more to give
> 
> give me 3 reasons to give 1 to u



1. I just ordered my D3 and I'd love to get started now because it might take a while for the game to arrive.
2. When I get my game and guest passes I will come here and give them out. 
3. I will be very grateful for you if I got one.

I'm really sorry that i registered here just for this, but i cant wait to get started. 

EDIT: Sorry all, i got one from my friend


----------



## lacrosse (Jun 10, 2012)

epicfail said:


> i have 3 more to give
> 
> give me 3 reasons to give 1 to u



1) Because i'm here for you, maybe is love...i don't know...i'm confused...or is just crush? 
2) I have all Blizzard game on my account except SC2 and D3, i need to test the D3 new "drm" system before purchase...
3) Noone want it except me lol

Thanks


----------



## slaphappyks (Jun 11, 2012)

I would really appreciate it if someone happened to have a spare guest pass I could have!  I'd like to try it first to see if I like it and also make sure my PC can handle it.  I only know 1 person who is currently playing it and they no longer have a guest pass to give me.   

Thank you in advance!


----------



## caleb (Jun 11, 2012)

I'd like a full game if thats ok ?


----------



## Mussels (Jun 11, 2012)

caleb said:


> I'd like a full game if thats ok ?


----------



## garoom (Jun 12, 2012)

I would really appreciate a guest pass if anyone has an extra one. I would like to see if my computer can run it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Deep0cean (Jun 12, 2012)

May I get one guest pass too?

Thank you for service!


----------



## caleb (Jun 12, 2012)

Does not hurt to try ^^


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2012)

this threads served its purpose, so sadly i'm going to close it.


#1. people signing up to this thread were never going to get keys. it was said in the first post, and nothings changed since then.

#2. this thread is a spam magnet, with the people NOT begging for keys, linking to fake websites pretending to give them out (once you filled out surveys, or approved a facebook app to post on your FB wall, etc)


these two things combined have made me decide to close this thread. To those TPU members who got gifted the game by other members: Enjoy!


----------

